# Happy 1st Birthday Apollo!!!!!



## llombardo

I can't believe how fast it's gone by. The baby in the house is now a year old. What a character he is He can be so serious and then turn into a playful pup. He is quiet and alert, he watches everything! He is growing slow and steady, he is about 70 pounds now. We are finishing up obedience and he will be taking his CGC in the next month or so. I almost can't wait for it to snow because I think he is going to have a blast this winter. He has been out of his crate permanently since he was about 5 months without any issues(completely took me by surprise), but he does have some great older dogs that he learns from. I didn't plan on him, but I'm sure glad that he is here. I can't imagine not having him!! Happy Birthday to my baby boy!! 









































Always watching the airplanes..






He is a "big" boy now...


----------



## Shepherd Mom

Those were awesome pictures, thanks for sharing. Apollo is a handsome boy and has grown up nicely. All your dogs are gorgeous. I am always amazed at how much GSDs love water ?


----------



## wick

He is gorgeous, happy birthday Apollo! Congratulations


----------



## Apoolutz

Happy Birthday, beautiful boy!!


----------



## kelbonc

:birthday:

Happy 1st Birthday Apollo!! You were such a cute pup but boy oh boy have you grown into such a handsome fella!! And very photogenic as well!! Today is your day so I hope you are spoiled big time!!


----------



## MamaofLEO

*Happy Birthday, Apollo!!*

:birthday:

What a happy, healthy tribe!!! :happyboogie:


----------



## Stonevintage

This is the boy you found dumped in some bushes? What a beautiful dog. He looks so content with "his pack".  - healthy too!


----------



## llombardo

Stonevintage said:


> This is the boy you found dumped in some bushes? What a beautiful dog. He looks so content with "his pack".  - healthy too!


Yes this is that boy. He turned out to be a great dog


----------



## llombardo

Our day...


So where are we going?


Let's climb...


Ok I'm done...


A slide you say?


Can I play with the kids?


Ok I'll just lay down and watch the planes..


Now I'll watch those squirrels..


Let's play ball..


Me and my ball are taking a break


Oh a whole chicken for lunch...


Now onto cake...


Oohhh cake and presents..


Let's play with this one..


Now I can eat it...


----------



## Jenny720

Happy birthday Apollo you handsome boy :birthday:your life sure did a turn around .your angels were looking out for you!!!


----------



## Lobo dog

Looks like his first Birthday was amazing! I remember your first thread about him hard to believe he is 1 already! Happy birthday Apollo!


----------



## Kahrg4

Happy birthday Apollo! He is such a handsome boy! Looks like he had an awesome birthday too!


----------



## kelliewilson

:wub::birthday::birthday::happyboogie::happyboogie:Happy Birthday


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Happy 1st birthday Apollo. Looks like you had a great day. you are so handsome.


----------



## lorihd

happy birthday, handsome boy!


----------



## Biznitch15

Happy birthday


----------

